# Is It Time Yet?



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

When brushless motors first came out for RC cars, life was simple. You bought a speed control and motor from Novak and raced. Now with all of the new speed controls and motors that are available things are no longer as simple and easy.

We now have brushless motors with adjustable timing and speed control with adjustable timing. It becomes even murkier as some motors and speed controls have different built-in timing. Added to that are RC racers that have little knowledge of how these two adjustments interact and you have confusion on how to adjust their motors and ESCs.

Along with racer confusion comes doubt and anger when their selection of motor and ESC can’t use the same settings as someone else’s selection of motor and speed control. Duh… of course you can’t, you are using a different combination of products. It’s no different then using brushed motors, you can’t use the same timing, gearing and setup when using different motor manufacturers. Each one has its own particular performance characteristics.

The best advice? Stop looking over your shoulder and trying to copy someone else. Use that thing on top of your shoulders and find out what works best for YOU! Yeah, I know, that’s an amazing concept, thinking for yourself.

You can find some more info on this subject on the following threads at HobbyTalk
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=240119
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=193600
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=212295
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=231977

More...


----------



## Diff Dude (Oct 2, 2004)

Hank,
Racers now don't want to think just WIN.
Great post!!!!

Dave


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

hankster said:


> When brushless motors first came out for RC cars, life was simple. You bought a speed control and motor from Novak and raced. Now with all of the new speed controls and motors that are available things are no longer as simple and easy.
> 
> We now have brushless motors with adjustable timing and speed control with adjustable timing. It becomes even murkier as some motors and speed controls have different built-in timing. Added to that are RC racers that have little knowledge of how these two adjustments interact and you have confusion on how to adjust their motors and ESCs.
> 
> ...


This is amazing, someone who thinks like I do. Here I though I was the only who believed in doing things that work for me instead of playing lost little lamb and following the heard.
Thanks Hank for the post.

P.S. Must be an old guy thing. LOL(Sorry Hank)


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Some of these manf. are really killing itI know of many racers that don't race any longer they say they will be back when it all sorts out 

Hope it does :wave:


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

BudBartos said:


> Some of these manf. are really killing itI know of many racers that don't race any longer they say they will be back when it all sorts out
> 
> Hope it does :wave:


haha all sorts out, there are ppl in my area that are still revolting the concept of brushless cause they dont like change. one guy even said he is gonna walk away from the hobby when BL takes a complete takeover cause he loves working on motors so much. man, i wasnt in the sport when the NICD-NIMH change came, and im just seeing the complaining about NIMH-LIPO change now, musta been a headache!!!


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Hank, good post man!! I beleive that all the bells and whistles being offered now are great for the racer who is experienced and knowlegable in how these systems work,BUT for your average hobbyist they just pile on the confusion factor.Lucky for us there are still bare bones versions out there(novak havok/xbr,mamba sidewinder) to help keep things simple for the newly acquainted to brushless.

as for all the adjust ments, once people figure out that certain things will acheive the same thing as some brushed functions it will all work itself out, kinda like carburated VS. fuel injection


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Im still running nimh and brushed motors ill tell you it stll works for us ol bashers :thumbsup:


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

TamiyaKing said:


> Im still running nimh and brushed motors ill tell you it stll works for us ol bashers :thumbsup:


yeah but u will join the revolution soon!!!


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

maxxgullo said:


> yeah but u will join the revolution soon!!!


Sure its just if i run a brushless system in my old trucks or cars can they handle it:freak:?


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

maxxgullo said:


> haha all sorts out, there are ppl in my area that are still revolting the concept of brushless cause they dont like change. one guy even said he is gonna walk away from the hobby when BL takes a complete takeover cause he loves working on motors so much. man, i wasnt in the sport when the NICD-NIMH change came, and im just seeing the complaining about NIMH-LIPO change now, musta been a headache!!!


Actually, it wasn't that bad since there's not a hole lot of difference between the 2. We just had to learn to reset the chargers to be more sensitive to the battery peaking.Now, going from 6 cell to 4 cell in carpet oval racing, thats a whole different story. I fought that till the very end.

Great posts from Hank and Mr. Bartos.


----------



## sbrady#0 (Nov 18, 2007)

there will always be some one that just does not have a clue how to work on there stuff, and will ask some one for help. and when they get there car/truck runninng ok they will not want to change. and when they do it will start all over for them.


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Change is hardly always a good thing only for people who will accept it.


----------

